# Posts in this forum are no longer screened



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2008)

As the safety issue is now resolved, we are no longer screening posts in this forum.

However, please be careful. 

If you post rubbish, the post will be deleted and you may be banned.

Brendan


----------

